# Suche Gästepass



## Karasumugi (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo buffed-Community!

Verfolge buffed.de und besonders den buffedcast schon länger - aber wie so viele andere hat mich die Suche nach Diablo-3-Gäste-Key dann endlich mal zur Registrierung bewegt 

Wenn also noch jemand einen Gästekey für mich übrig hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich den haben könnte!

Liebe Grüße,
mugi


p.s.: Sollte ich mir das Spiel dann tatsächlich mal zulegen, werde ich meine Gästekeys fairerweise natürlich hier anbieten 

p.p.s.: Okay, habe über einen Freund von einem Freund dieses Freundes einen Key bekommen - Das Thema kann geschlossen werden!


----------

